# Holding small logs while chainsawing



## Cody Killgore

Hey guys,

I'm trying to figure out a good way to hold onto logs so I can do some rough processing with the chainsaw. I have done some awkward and probably very unsafe things in the past to force the logs into submission. I'm sure somebody has a better way. How do you guys do this?

Cody

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

I do the same thing and should prob be short a toe or two by now. Sometimes I'll screw the piece of wood I'm trimming to a decent size piece of plywood and just stand on the plywood to keep it steady.


----------



## Blueglass

I had seen someone that had an elevated piece of plywood with some angled pieces of wood that kept the log from rolling. I have a crotch piece cut off that holds them pretty well, for now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Cody - what kind of cuts are you making on them? Just straight crosscuts? If so, a couple 2x4's nailed in to a 'v' shape will really help steady them, and keep them off the ground.


----------



## DKMD

I usually dock the end of the log and use the cutoff under the log to get it up off the ground. Small blocks can be used to wedge under the log to keep it from rolling.

I've seen a number of small log stands that raise the piece to a better height, but I don't do enough cutting to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a couple 2x4 stands I've built to hold short logs, I'll also use some longer screws to secure them if needed but you do need to remember where they are so you don't hit them with the saw.


----------



## Cody Killgore

It's already chopped into logs about the length that I want. Most of the cutting will be down the whole length of the log.


----------



## Cody Killgore

Some good ideas flowing here. Thanks guys. I'm gonna play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The V shaped cradle works well for 'noodling' as well, which it sounds like you're doing. Just gotta be careful not to cut too deep down. I'm sure it's been done time and time again, but I was looking at the rack we used to stack tobacco sticks in to bundle up, and realized it was ideal for holding logs steady to do just that.


----------



## bluedot

Here is the setup I use. I have a guide that bolts onto the bar of the chain saw. I use wedges and screws through the upright guide to stabilize the log. If interested I can take a picture of the guide tomorrow but a search on the Internet will show several different types.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Not sure how small you are talking about. At the large end of the small spectrum you might consider making a sawbuck. At the smaller end you might consider using a sawzall instead of a chainsaw. Chuck


----------



## Mike Mills

Here is the way I do mine. I typically do not slab off but use the half log. If I slab it off for large diameter logs sections I put plywood down on each side to protect the bench top, slab off the outsides then split down the middle. The vice opens enough to hold most any log I can lift. Note 2X4 between jaw bottoms to make sure I do not hit it with the chain saw.

I rough the outline and use my hold fast to knock off the corners.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

